# Need opinions/info on 2014-2018 Nissan Sentra



## jpasterik (Jan 21, 2020)

We are looking to get our daughter a car (she JUST got her license and is driving a Mercury Mountaineer now) - anyway, we had a 2007 Nissan Altima that eventually died around 210,000 miles, my wife bought another Altima and loves it. My daughter, who is shorter, loves the size of the Sentra.

My concern is that I have been researching and have seen a lot of complaints about the Transmission failing on the 2013-2018 models. I obviously don't want to get something that is going to put her at risk. And I was wondering if anyone had real first-hand experience with the years I mentioned? We found several used Sentras around and do love Nissan based on past experience, but I am not sure. 

Any help, advice, thoughts, opinions, and warnings are much appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

The CVT's have been a problem for Nissan for years. I didn't do my homework prior to buying a 2016 Versa SV in Feb. 2019. Luckily for me my Versa had a rebuilt title and I was able to buy it for $5300 less than 60% of it's current value at the time. Knowing what I know now about the CVT problems I don't think I'd buy any Nissan at full value price. My son has a 2014 Sentra with I think 60K+ miles and hasn't had any problems. My Versa was wrecked and received a rebuilt title with only 10K on it and currently has 19K on it with no problems. If you do buy a Sentra with a CVT I'd recommend changing the transmission fluid every 30K miles or so to try to ward off any problems. Nissan is currently in a class action law suit on the CVT issues with the Sentra/Versa CVT's. Patricia Weckwerth, et. al. v. Nissan North America, Inc. I received a notice a couple months ago saying Nissan had agreed to increase the warranty from the 5 year/60K miles to 7 years/84K miles. Several years ago on earlier models they increased the warranty from 5 year/60K miles to 10 years/120K miles so Nissan is very aware of the problems and just don't seem to be doing anything about it. If you do have problems Nissan nor many transmission shops will repair your transmission meaning replacement is your only option and Nissan replaces them with rebuilt units not new units. I have also read that Nissan only warrants the replacements for 1 year/12K miles. If you don't buy a Nissan also be aware that Ford has had problems with their transmissions in the Fiesta/Focus.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keeping in mind that I'm a former Nissan Master Tech and I am partial to Nissans, if you are looking for a small car in those years, I would highly recommend a Toyota Corolla over the Sentra, or even a Honda Civic.


----------



## ladydiyer (Aug 13, 2021)

jpasterik said:


> We are looking to get our daughter a car (she JUST got her license and is driving a Mercury Mountaineer now) - anyway, we had a 2007 Nissan Altima that eventually died around 210,000 miles, my wife bought another Altima and loves it. My daughter, who is shorter, loves the size of the Sentra.
> 
> My concern is that I have been researching and have seen a lot of complaints about the Transmission failing on the 2013-2018 models. I obviously don't want to get something that is going to put her at risk. And I was wondering if anyone had real first-hand experience with the years I mentioned? We found several used Sentras around and do love Nissan based on past experience, but I am not sure.
> 
> ...


Not to discourage you, but below are common problems with Nissan transmissions
* Nissan Transmissions Common Problems *
* 1. Bad Solenoid
2. Low Fluid Level / Leaks
3. Bad Transmission Speed Sensor
4. Failed Radiator / Transmission Cooler
5. Limp-home mode
6. Shift flares or harsh downshifts.
7. Shudder while engaging higher gears 
8. Rattle or judder during accelerations
9. No Reverse
10. Poor acceleration and excessive engine speed*

Here is the source.


----------

